# Enclosure Build Progress!!



## clbfrzr (Jul 15, 2018)

I have been working on the frame for my tegu i plan to purchase in the beginning of August! Ensuring that I do everything correct I am taking it a little slow. Here is a few pictures of the 6ft L x 3ft W x 2.75 ft H enclosure framing! * the lip at the bottom is 10 inches tall.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jul 15, 2018)

Unless you plan to use this for a different reptile after your tegu grows way too big for it I'd suggest making it a more proper size which is 8x4x4.


----------



## clbfrzr (Jul 15, 2018)

VenusAndSaturn said:


> Unless you plan to use this for a different reptile after your tegu grows way too big for it I'd suggest making it a more proper size which is 8x4x4.


This will be used for a pair of blue tongue skinks after about 1-2 years or possibly a tortuous.


----------

